# Tegenstelling in de vergelijking



## ThomasK

Ik zit eraan te denken: op hoeveel manier kunnen we de tegenstelling aangeven in het Nederlands, in bv. een zin als :


> In Zweden zijn er veel bossen/... In België zijn er veel minder.


Ik zie alleen zaken als 
- bijw.: *daarentegen, echter *(schrijftaal)
- voegw. : _*maar (*_tja...), _*terwijl *_(_whereas _- al lijkt het hier minder evident)
- voorz. en samengestelde (...) voorzetsels : *in tegenstelling tot *[_in België_], _*in vergelijking met/ ten opzichte van *_[_België_]

Zouden jullie aan nog andere uitdrukkingen/ woorden denken?


----------



## YellowOnline

Weinig tijd nu, eerste dat me te binnen schiet is "doch".


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, maar natuurlijk nogal oud, schrijftalig, denk ik.


----------



## Peterdg

Nochtans (België), toch, hoewel, alhoewel, integendeel.


----------



## ThomasK

Die woorden geven inderdaad tegenstelling aan, maar ik aarzelde om _hoewel _en _nochtans _toe te voegen wegens de vergelijkende aard van de zin: 


> ?In België zijn er weinig bossen,  [al]hoewel er veel zijn in Zweden.
> ? In België zijn er weinig bossen, in Zweden nochtans veel.


Beide lijken hier niet echt op hun plaats. 

En i_ntegendeel b_iedt inderdaad contrast, maar een versterkend contrast, denk ik, bij maar één pool: 


> ? In Zweden zijn er niet weinig bossen. Integendeel, er zijn er veel.
> De Belgen zijn helemaal niet zo optimistisch. Integendeel, ze zijn vaak depri, of zo lijkt het toch.



Of ...?


----------



## Peterdg

Je vroeg naar woorden/uitdrukkingen die een tegenstelling kunnen aanduiden en naar mijn weten waren daar geen speciale voorwaarden aan gekoppeld, dus ik begrijp je commentaar niet goed.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp je wel. In principe heb je gelijk: de woorden drukken tegenstelling uit. Maar ik merk dat een 'tegenstelling' in een vergelijking [_zie titel en voorbeeld_] anders werkt. Of alvast: mij lijkt dat de voorbeelden tonen dat je de woorden die je aanhaalt, hier blijkbaar niet kan gebruiken, terwijl ik dat niet had voorzien...


----------



## njay

> ?In België zijn er weinig bossen, [al]hoewel er veel zijn in Zweden.
> ? In België zijn er weinig bossen, in Zweden nochtans veel.



_Alhoewel_ klinkt hier misschien vreemd omdat het de indruk wekt dat omdat er in Zweden veel bossen zijn, dit in België ook het geval zou moeten zijn, maar dat dit echter niet zo blijkt te zijn. 

Nochtans geeft voor mij eveneens aan dat je anders had verwacht.


----------



## bibibiben

Eens met Peterdg. Je kunt op diverse manieren een tegenstelling creëren, al zal het meer dan eens niet om een pure tegenstelling gaan, maar eerder om een voorbehoud, een afzwakking of een tegenwerping.

Haar mag ik (wel), hem niet.
Haar mag ik (wel), maar hem niet.
Haar mag ik (wel), hem daarentegen niet.
Haar mag ik (wel), hem juist niet.

Anders dan jij mag ik hem niet.
In tegenstelling tot jou mag ik hem niet.

Tegengesteld aan wat jij van hem vindt, mag ik hem niet.

Mag je hem wel? – Integendeel, hem mag ik (juist) niet.

Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd, maar ik mag hem niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd, doch ik mag hem niet. [vero.]
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd, alleen mag ik hem niet.

Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Echter, ik mag hem niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Edoch, ik mag hem niet. [vero.]
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Alleen, ik mag hem niet.

Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Toch mag ik hem niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Desondanks mag ik hem niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Desalniettemin mag ik hem niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Niettemin mag ik hem niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Evengoed mag ik hem niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Nochtans mag ik hem niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Ondertussen mag ik hem niet.

Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Ik mag hem echter niet.
Ik zie dat zijn gedrag is verbeterd. Ik mag hem evenwel niet.

Hij is aardig voor mij, (al)hoewel ik hem niet mag.
Hij is aardig voor mij, ondanks dat ik hem niet mag.
Hij is aardig voor mij, niettegenstaande dat ik hem niet mag.
Hij is aardig voor mij, ofschoon ik hem niet mag.
Hij is aardig voor mij, schoon ik hem niet mag. [vero.]
Hij is aardig voor mij, terwijl ik hem niet mag.

Hij is aardig voor mij, al mag ik hem niet.
Hij is aardig voor mij, ook al mag ik hem niet.
Hij is aardig voor mij, zelfs al mag ik hem niet.

Waar hij (juist) aardig voor mij doet, werk ik hem tegen.

Ondanks de verbetering in zijn gedrag mag ik hem niet.
In weerwil van de verbetering in zijn gedrag mag ik hem niet.
Niettegenstaande de verbetering in zijn gedrag mag ik hem niet.
De verbetering in zijn gedrag ten spijt mag ik hem niet.


Wat de bossen in Zweden en België betreft, zou ik het eenvoudig houden:
In Zweden zijn er veel bossen, in België zijn er minder. 

Een veel beter klinkende tegenstelling zou overigens zijn:
In Zweden zijn *veel* bossen, in België *weinig*.
In Zweden zijn veel bossen, maar in België weinig.
In Zweden zijn veel bossen, in België daarentegen weinig.
In Zweden zijn veel bossen, in België echter weinig.

Met meer poeha:
Terwijl er in Zweden veel bossen zijn, zijn er in België weinig.
Waar er in Zweden veel bossen zijn, zijn er in België weinig.

Een heel andere constructie:
Anders dan in Zweden zijn er in België weinig bossen.
In tegenstelling tot Zweden zijn er in België weinig bossen.

_Hoewel_ en consorten werken in deze zin niet, omdat dit soort voegwoorden niet een zuiver tegenstellende betekenis heeft.


----------



## ThomasK

Voilà, een perfect overzicht, lijkt mij. Hartelijk dank daarvoor. 

Nu, inzake 'tegenstelling': minstens moeten we stellen dat er daarbinnen variatie bestaat (nuance, voorbehoud, inderdaad), waardoor de formulering anders moet worden, zoals je perfect illustreert in de reeks zinnen over de bossen. Dat leek mij niet te ontkennen, dat was mijn punt.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Oké, maar natuurlijk nogal oud, schrijftalig, denk ik.


Edoch is nog ouder


----------



## eno2

In Zweden zijn er veel bossen, in België dan weer weinig. 

Ofschoon is ook nog niet genoemd. 

Ofschoon er in vele landen veel bossen zijn, heeft België er weinig.


----------

